# Full-time Pastry Chefs/Cooks available - 187 sponsorship available



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

We are looking for a qualified and experienced *pastry chef* to fill a full-time position in regional areas in Australia.

Sponsorship is confirmed if you prove to be the right candidate for the job!

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- Qualified with the relevant trade certificates
- At least 2 years full time experience as a pastry chef
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 in each band at minimum
- Overseas experience will be considered
- Strong work ethic and excellent communication skills
- Friendly with an excellent work attitude
- Able work full time & willing to relocate if necessary

A good command of English is necessary for this position.

To apply:
Call *(03) 90921688* for a quick pre-assessment and evaluation.

About Us:
Australia Migration Services (AMS) specialises in employment placement and migration for tradespeople who are interested in obtaining an Australian Permanent Residency.

Established in 2005, we have successfully placed over thousands of candidates and assisted them in getting their Permanent Residency in Australia.


----------

